# American Gangster



## glamdoll (Nov 11, 2007)

I just saw it today, and let me tell you, I ABSOLUTLY LOVE it!!! WOW! Its an amazing film. Denzel Washingtons best performance. Made me have a bunch of mixed emotions! Gosh! go watch it. SO worth it.


----------



## Miss uppity (Nov 11, 2007)

Can't wait to see this. It's not out over here yet but will definitely go!


----------



## user46 (Nov 11, 2007)

i just saw it last night! my boyfriend was DYING too see it. denzel is the f-ckin best. its a really good movie.


----------



## glamdoll (Nov 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss uppity* 

 
_Can't wait to see this. It's not out over here yet but will definitely go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Where are u at? I saw it a week late, but its AWESOME!! I definetly recomend it. Its a bit long 2:30 but thats good, theater prices have skyrocketed. It does not drag at all!


----------



## Miss uppity (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm in Ireland. It's out on the 16th!


----------



## Hilly (Nov 11, 2007)

I saw this last night. I enjoyed it! There were some discrepancies. 

I recently read a story written by Frank's daughter in Glamour. When he got caught, he had a daughter (in the movie, he didn't). His wife later went back to selling drugs, which they also didnt touch on. 

All in all, it was a good movie to see.


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 11, 2007)

I loved it too. He almost made me want to root for the bad guy.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I saw this last night. I enjoyed it! There were some discrepancies. 

I recently read a story written by Frank's daughter in Glamour. When he got caught, he had a daughter (in the movie, he didn't). His wife later went back to selling drugs, which they also didnt touch on. 

All in all, it was a good movie to see._

 
Really.  That's interesting.  After I read the story Frank did for the NY Magazine I wondered what happened to his wife.  No one has ever mentions his wife.


----------



## Raerae (Nov 11, 2007)

I actually really enjoyed that movie too.  My boyfriend and I watched that from bed the other night.  I wasn't expecting to like it, but it ended up being a really good story.  And I think a part of that, was it didn't need a lot of blood and guts to get the message across.  So the movie was great bsed on the actual movie, not just special effects and violence.  Although there were a few, "OMG" moments lol!

I normally don't like these movies, but I really enjoyed this one.  Totally recommend it to everyone.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah. There were discrepencies (like he looked more like Jay-Z, but was played by Denzel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). That's every movie, though, especially biopics. He actually didn't serve very much time the first time he went in. He got out, violated parole and went back in until '91.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 11, 2007)

^^^Yeah and the other thing is that it's an _"inspired by a true story"_ movie.  So, the writer and director take alot of artistic liberties.


----------



## divinedime (Nov 11, 2007)

I loved the movie and I appreciate that it didn't glorify his life, but still showed the human side of the man so that you kinda respect him but still know he is a "gangster" breaking the law.  It would have been good to see more of what happened after his jail time, but it was a long movie by today's standard so they probably couldn't tie that extra info in.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Nov 11, 2007)

LOL all I could think throughout the entire movie was how he contributed to the downward slide of his own neighborhood by encouraging people to become heroin addicts to create a marketplace to make himself rich. I always feel this way when watching gangster or organized crime movies though- the social costs of greed. 

I also watched some sort of documentary/making of the movie type thing on him the other night. He comes off like a pretentious asshole who's now proud of what he did. What a sad old man.

I do like Denzel though. And Russell Crowe but he looked weird and bloated


----------



## glamdoll (Nov 11, 2007)

Lipsticksandbruises that is exactly what I meant by the mixed emotions it made me feel!! Like in a way I didnt want him to get cought, but then again they show the projects so bad! and Im there thinking "its HIS fault! he is putting the drugs in their hands twice as addicting for a cheaper price" 

But then again there is a line in the movie that got to me, where the italian guy was telling him "what of the middle people? do you think of them?" or something along those lines and he said "I give as much thought to them, as they gave thought to me" CUs I know thats how I would feel. I wont care about people who didnt care about me while I struggled.

All in all I liked this movie very very much!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 13, 2007)

it was a really good movie. i dunno, i kind of felt like I saw it before though...just because watching all the naked ladies sorting out the heroin--okay, saw that in new jack city. I dunno...it was really good but I had different expectations. Like it wasn't an absolutely mindblowing movie for me.

i had watched a lot of the making the movie specials, where they showed the real frank lucas. But for some reason denzel didn't really remind me of the real frank for some reason. Denzel's the greatest, but I dunno...

i know, I'm confusing lol. it was still a good movie.


----------



## Raerae (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipstickandhate* 

 
_LOL all I could think throughout the entire movie was how he contributed to the downward slide of his own neighborhood by encouraging people to become heroin addicts to create a marketplace to make himself rich. I always feel this way when watching gangster or organized crime movies though- the social costs of greed._

 
I dunno... The people buying were already addicts...  All he did was put the other dealers out of business, since they were selling heroine that was cut a million times for a higher price.

So he didn't create the marketplace, the market was allready there.  All he did was offer a better product for a lower price.  So everyone wanted his heroine, and not the junk the other dealers were selling.


----------



## divinedime (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_I dunno... The people buying were already addicts...  All he did was put the other dealers out of business, since they were selling heroine that was cut a million times for a higher price.

So he didn't create the marketplace, the market was allready there.  All he did was offer a better product for a lower price.  So everyone wanted his heroine, and not the junk the other dealers were selling._

 
Exactly! And the way the movie played out those who job was responsible for protecting the public was just as guilty....actually worse because Frank Lucas didn't take an oath to protect and serve.  The movie made a good point  when Russell Crowe said that maybe the government doesn't want him to catch the guy, because of all the government employees that would lose a job.  That is so true today because the government is more than happy to have you strung out on meth which they control for the rest of your life than real drug treatment.


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 18, 2007)

I liked the movie alot. Denzel Washington is a bad ass. He is so believable, you forget he is famous and just look at him as 'Frank Lucas.' Very good movie. I like how it spot lighted how corrupt the cops were.


----------

